# I know it's wayyy early...but check out Michaels



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

there's an isle of particularly autumnal items there....and a rack of orange, black and neon green ribbons as well....

Way too early? or bring it on?

-Mike


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

never too early


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I,m always ready for it.....bring it on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We drop by the local Michaels store every couple of months, just in case


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to Michaels this weekend...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't been to Michael's for a few months; I guess I'll go tonight and have a look!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Considering we are on a Halloween themed forum all year long, how could it be too early?


----------



## Nekusagi (May 21, 2009)

The earlier the better.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

As a general rule, Michael's starts putting their stuff out around 4th of July, although last year they put it out at the end of June.


----------

